
Rural U.S. Carriers Resist Proposed Chinese Telecom Ban Aimed at Huawei - glassworm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/rural-u-s-carriers-resist-proposed-chinese-telecom-ban-11549886402
======
rolph
from the article submission:

>“What nobody in the administration or government or Congress seems to have
looked at is how pervasive is all this gear in our networks.”<

    
    
      I think this pervasion is precisely what they [sic] have looked at.

